# What time period is your fursona from?



## shakyartist (Aug 1, 2009)

Are they a modern fur, normal clothes etc. A medieval fur? A classic fur? Even a futuristic fur? My feline fursona Jake is modern but my bat fursona Loki is futuristic.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 1, 2009)

My fursona is modern. He lives in this time period.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 1, 2009)

Modern / current.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 1, 2009)

I had originally been inspired by the Redwall series, so I had Medieval in my mind, but she went to modern pretty quickly.

Meh, I think it fits her more, but she's into costuming so it's all good.


----------



## LucidDarkness (Aug 1, 2009)

Modern, though I do randomly draw my characters or friends in a Renaissance/Mid-evil time period..


----------



## Jelly (Aug 1, 2009)

Honestly, my main character is not from this time period.
He's part of some anachronistic timeline where there was a backwoods that had complex hallucinogens.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 1, 2009)

Future, 6796, not in Earth's timeline though, a completely different one.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, some people have a fetish about mid-evil and otherwise. So I'm in the modern days, baby! Fuck yeah! Technology kicks ass!

SILVER BULLET!


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 1, 2009)

I do say The era is mixed, a Old age Personality in a modern world, Taken form Shakespearian aged mannerisms, early age industrial style but in a modern world. A  Puma out of his age so to speak.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 1, 2009)

Depends on the setting I feel like drawing her in. 

The base time period though is modern/post apocalyptic. Not future post-apocalyptic, like if it happened right now.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 1, 2009)

Equivalent of 1945


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 1, 2009)

Roose is alien, so "time period" is up to interpretation...


----------



## El Furicuazo (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, my fursonas are of another planet (Xorg), but their time periods could be described as the following:

[Default] Something equivalent to 20-25 years after 2009 A.D. Earth (without ALL the world deterioration going on here & now).  Even so, their time frame is exactly 1000 years from whatever present day is today.

[Previous incarnations--The Xorg-Earth War] For them, their era was kinda equivalent to Earth's Middle Ages (think about ALL Earth, not just the Dark Ages Europe), sometime similar to 1200 A.D.  The real date corresponding to that moment would be something of 2125 A.D.

[Earth setting] 2009 A.D. Puerto Rico.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Aug 1, 2009)

Current timeline


----------



## Panzermanathod (Aug 2, 2009)

Modern.

Maybe she can time travel.


----------



## Fenryx (Aug 2, 2009)

A lot of times it depends on my mood. I write a lot of fantasy and think of Science Fiction almost constantly. Plus I'm D&D gamer so you know some of my prejudices.


----------



## Seas (Aug 2, 2009)

He's of a technologically advanced civilization, although I can't tell any Earth-year based timeline, as their year cycles are different and also they never met or heard of humans.

If I want to make a prediction, the technological level is higher than the most space-simulators' metal boxes optional with shields (Freespace, X, Terrans in Starcraft), but not irrealistically magic-like like the Protoss in Starcraft. Somewhere in-between.


----------



## Nakhi (Aug 2, 2009)

Sci-fi

Read my story for the world he lives in.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 2, 2009)

Modern with a bit of medieval.


----------



## iamflak (Aug 2, 2009)

2050-ish.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Aug 2, 2009)

my fursona is from the not to distant future in a galaxy(lylat) far far away


----------



## Superfoxy (Aug 2, 2009)

Well, my fursona is an alt version of me, so she's from the present day. I know, you wanted a more interesting answer, BAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Well, too bad.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 2, 2009)

Modern day. :3


----------



## MonkeyHead (Aug 2, 2009)

Modern-day college life for all 4 of them.
Also, I guess I should be thinking of a specific location. Thank you for putting this thought in my head.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 2, 2009)

I'd say that Tristan could be either from several years into the future (shi does tend to dress in a kind of industrial-cyber fashion, similar to those seen in cyberpunk fiction set in the future), or the present, depending on how you look at hir. To be honest, I think shi would be equally comfortable in both.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 2, 2009)

10th-11th century...old as fuck.


----------



## DashGenopeak (Aug 2, 2009)

Dash is from the future, 23rd century of earth's would be timeline. But my other fursona, the one that is an exact copy of myself is from a 'modern' time.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 2, 2009)

I would venture to say that my fursona is timeless, because she is a normal looking quadruped dog (Or dog/owl, haven't decided if I'll keep that yet.) She doesn't wear clothes or anything that would hint to her "time period," though I guess you could assume she wouldn't exist before dogs came into existence or after they go extinct (Hopefully they never will, though!!!)


----------



## Ratte (Aug 2, 2009)

Species has been around for a while in the backstory, but my fursona's time is now.


----------



## TexasRed (Aug 3, 2009)

Red's a modern-mutt. Wears a pair of ripped jeans, and that's it.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 3, 2009)

Modern day, although there's some advanced technology they invented by reverse-engineering alien technology.


----------



## vervadra (Aug 4, 2009)

for Valinor it would be from his hatch date at the end of the Middle ages (14th Century thereabouts) to present


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 4, 2009)

He lives now... It makes it easier, I don't have to research the past and I don't have to predict/make shit up about the future.


----------



## Russ (Aug 4, 2009)

Present day.

I have couple stories with my non-fursona characters that occur in the past, near future and far future though.


----------



## Silkstone (Aug 4, 2009)

Quite a bit in the past, my dear little Kurodana is into Steampunk of course  (think: Victorian era) VINTAGE FTW. But she can devently pas as modern if she really wants to 

I'd like to see this as a poll.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 4, 2009)

Medieval fantasy era.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 5, 2009)

Present-day, but could easily be adapted to other periods.


----------



## Telnac (Aug 6, 2009)

Mid 22nd Century.

Telnac typically doesn't wear clothes.  He keeps all his naughty bits inside.


----------



## AlienkittyII (Aug 7, 2009)

I guess mine is future/modern.


----------



## Sixelsixel (Aug 8, 2009)

Modern/wears no clothes but plays video games


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 9, 2009)

Timeless, I suppose. All that time-travel does tend to confuse.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 9, 2009)

Modern.


----------



## Sean Skyhawk (Aug 9, 2009)

A few years after modern. My current fursona outfit resembles the kind from _The Matrix_ 
http://seanhawk23.deviantart.com/art/Sean-Skyhawk-Lost-Realms-131064876


----------



## Vatz (Aug 17, 2009)

The setting is interchangeable.
Basically, any of my fursonas/characters/species can be adapted to fit in any time period/setting except possibly medival and 1600-1970. I could do it, but it'd be harder than just switching from future/apoc to fantasy or modernday.


----------



## Tapeworm (Aug 25, 2009)

Mine is from this time period, but on another planet.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Aug 25, 2009)

Well I haven't thought much about that subject but I'm thinking if my fursona to be in a modern setting


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 30, 2009)

Well seeing he's stuck in a perma trip (when you are stuck permanently in a psychedelic trip) and comes from another planet
he is currently travelling through every possible point in his lifetime
simultaneously and so its anyones guess but seeing he's from another
planet his technology is pretty far forward. Probably should write up
a story of his life and how it all goes so you could better understand.


----------



## BanesShadow (Aug 30, 2009)

I'd probably say modern to near future, more or less.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Sep 1, 2009)

Probably from WW2, because that's where all Germans are from.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, my Drow alter-ego, hamadryad, raven monster, and a lot of others would be considered to be in a Medieval time period, since thats how the technology is there. Topaz is roughly futuristic, and Absinthe the unicorn is modern, but her clothes and some of her mannerisms are Victorian.


----------



## Beta Link (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I originally designed him for a Starfox fan-game so I could say future. But I'm going to say present, because I've changed him since then.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 1, 2009)

All of my characters are from the present.


----------



## Halfingr (Sep 1, 2009)

Present time period for me.  I like to pretend in a somewhat real manner.  XD  lol.


----------

